# Pleasantly surprised and learned a couple of things



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Today one of my high school boys had a soccer tournament that started at 7 am and lasted until 1:00 pm. The temperature at the start was 41 degrees, rainy and windy. What a perfect day to field test gear! If you recall, I created the emergency bivvy using the camo poncho, the mylar blanket, the poncho liner and the corks. Well, laying in a bivvy on the sidelines of a game would be downright weird, so instead I wanted to try out various layers of my GHB, of which those items are components. 

I went to the game wearing clothes that I normally would wear to work: jeans, white socks, t-shirt, long-sleeve shirt, an early-season winter / late fall gortex shell / fleece liner coat and my normal work boots. Upon arrival, I "kitted-up," putting on all of my necessary gear for the elements: carhartt base-layer socks, long under wear top and bottom, extra shirt, etc..., hat, thin gloves, mylar thingy with a hole cut out for my head to pass through and my poncho. Here is what I learned:

1. In a windy condition, the mylar worn as an under-poncho proved useless. With so much wind (about 18-25 miles per hour), it provided no noticeable difference. If it is windy, I will keep it in my GHB and use only as part of my bivvy system.

2. I folded the poncho liner blanket lengthwise (such as turning it from a full-size bed to a twin-size) and wore that over my shoulders, over my coat, under my poncho. That certainly added warmth.

3. My emergency / spare thin mittens were useless, unless I kept my hands in my jacket pockets under my poncho. However, I had a spare set of tube socks that I rolled over my knit mittens and those added tremendous warmth.

4. The wind pants over my jeans and long underwear, while definitely warmer, would not be sufficient with such wind and a 10-15 degree difference or gustier winds.

I feel that what I have as my clothing for my GHB is perfect; perhaps a balaclava to cover my face rather than just a hat. But considering I would be generating more body heat if I were walking, rather than standing still for 6 hours, I feel good with what I have now.

The best part - junior has a bruised bone in his foot so he had to ride the bench in game two. The wind and rain froze him, so I was able to use my Trangia, small bottle of Everclear, Bushbox outdoor stove, GCI Cup and water from my Klean Kanteen. I cracked open a can of Campbell's Soup and poured half into the GCI with some water and boiled some soup. I took it over to the bench after game two and all of the boys were jealous that Jr had hot beverage and spork to warm up. He played well in game three and as the players left the field, one of his friends told me that next time could I please bring two cans of soup. Nice to be prepared!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Regarding dressing for the weather .......

My wife and I react differently to the conditions -- sometimes she will have a jacket on and I will still be in shorts. For some reason, my legs stay warmer than the rest of me.
But as we both walk almost every single day, we pretty much know exactly how to dress for the temps, winds, sun vs. clouds, humidity, and precip. And we have assembled over the years ALL of the necessary clothes -- including various weights of Patagonia Capilene longjohns, balaclavas, neck gaiters, ear muffs, and we both even have Russian Ushankas (now you talk about warm ... hers is rabbit and mine is mouton ... you can't beat these, right Toronto Girl?).


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Neck gaiters and balaclavas are definitely nice to have. They don't take up much room for the huge benefit you get from them, IMO. 

Cool story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I bitter cold wind blowing into your face will sap you of motivation as quickly as it saps you of heat...better to bring a balaclava and not need than to need and not have, I say. Otherwise, well done on your testing of your preparations.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Dude at 41 degrees I am buckin bales in a T shirt. 32 degrees maybe a long sleeve. And sweating


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Knowing weather patterns for the time of year and the forecast is always helpful. I have found somethings useful and others useless. The useless I discard/change. I have a bunch of stuff for whatever and I generally keep a selection in the vehicle for just in case.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Dude at 41 degrees I am buckin bales in a T shirt. 32 degrees maybe a long sleeve. And sweating


Makes me a pussy compared to you. But then again, I've earned the right to be one! ::clapping::::clapping::


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Dude at 41 degrees I am buckin bales in a T shirt. 32 degrees maybe a long sleeve. And sweating


Jeep - thanks. Everything is relative. It gets a lot colder where you are. Also, no offense, but you are more solid. I am 5'10" and 154 lbs. Same weight since high school 30 years ago. What can I say - I get colder sooner. Plus, I doubt in the rain and wind you would be wearing just a T shirt. Rain, wind and cold steals your body heat in a second. Everyone was in coats, hats, umbrellas, etc...

Take care.


----------

